# Subpixel mit Int



## volstagg (16. Feb 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Zuerst mal sorry für den unglücklich gewählten Titel. Ich hab keine Ahung wie ich das hätte anders formulieren können.

Es geht darum, ich soll für mein Praktikum herausfinden wie man etwas auf dem Bildschirm mit einem Int anstatt einem double nicht Pixelweise sonder Subpixelweise bewegt. Es geht im genauen um ein Pong-Spiel.

Ich bin wirklich blutiger Anfänger und hab auch schon versucht etwas per Googel zu finden, aber irgendwie kommen hier nur VB-Themen zum vorschein.

Entschuldigt also bitte meine blöde Frage. Ich wäre schon sehr dankbar wenn ich nur einen Tipp bekommen würde nach was genau ich suchen muss.

Vielen Dank

LG

V.


----------



## volstagg (17. Feb 2015)

Vielleicht sollte ich noch erwähnen das es drum geht die Geschwindigkeit der Scheibe in einem Pong-Spiel anzupassen. Ich denke ihr Experten wisst da sicher eine Lösung. Mir wurde gesagt das sich die Scheibe bei 50fps zu schnell bewegt. Die Scheibe soll sich aber nur zB 13px bewegen. Irgendwas mit Zwischenframes. 

Danke euch noch einmal.

LG

V.


----------



## lord239123 (23. Feb 2015)

Du solltest eine Spielschleife benutzen, in welcher du prüfst, wie lange du für die Berechnungen brauchst.
Anhand dieses Wertes bestimmst du dann, wie weit du die Kugel bewegen willst.
Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 20 px/s kannst du die zurückgelegte Strecke mit folgender Formel bestimmen:
Speed*tpf
tpf steht dabei für time per second. Der Wert ist eine Gleitkommazahl kleiner oder gleich 1.
Egal wie groß die fps-Zahl auch sein sollte, mithilfe dieser Methode bewegt sich die kugel immer gleich schnell.


----------



## volstagg (23. Feb 2015)

N' Abend lord,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.

LG

V.


----------

